# Define XL build



## Jmcwhor1 (Sep 10, 2011)

I just ordered the parts for my new build and I thought it would be fun to log it here to see what you guys think! So without further delay here is the list of items that I have purchased. I am leaving out the non important peripherals such as DVD/HD drives other than the SSD.

Case: Fractal Design Define XL Black
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4-B3
Processor: Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz
RaM: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 2133
PSU: OCZ ZX Series 850W Fully-Modular
SSD: Crucial RealSSD C300 CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC
Video: EVGA GeForce GTX 470 (Fermi) SuperClocked 1280MB 320-bit
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler
VGA Cooler: ZALMAN VF3000F(GTX470/465) VGA Cooler with dual 92mm fans
Case Fans: 3x(COUGAR CF-V14H Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing)
Case Fans: 1x(COUGAR CF-V12HP Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing)

So that is the system, I am replacing all of the stock case fans with the Cougars for tons of airflow in the case and filling all fan slots with them as well. I am choosing not to include a 140mm into the side panel (until I upgrade to an SLI setup) and not to replace the top 180mm fan (as I have read places that the exhaust channel area for the 180mm fan stifles any additional air flow you can get from something like the penetrator). I realize the video card is not as intense as the rest but I feel that it should be able to handle a decent overclock with the case airflow combined with the aftermarket HS/fans and last for at least another year before a full out upgrade is needed. 

So, what do you guys think? any questions? comments? something you think I missed? or if you think I am an idiot. I would like to hear. I am pretty easy going and open to any conversation you might have. Parts should be in by mid/late next week (Sept.12-16) and I will take pictures of everything when they all arrive. 

Oh and does anybody reading this have any suggestions about replacing stock heatsinks on this specific MB? necessary?

Josh


----------



## t_ski (Sep 11, 2011)

Is this thread asking for advice or will you be showing us the build as it happens?  This section is for project logs, not advice - that would be under System Builder's Advice.


----------



## Jmcwhor1 (Sep 11, 2011)

Im not sure if you read the whole post or not but I did mention I am waiting for the parts to arrive before i can start. I figure its good to introduce yourself and give a little background when you are new. The "what do you guys think" part was to let people know that their input is welcome. I have no friends IRL that I can really talk about this with so that's why I have come here.  I hope that gives you a better understanding of my intention.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi Josh, Welcome to TPU.

my first suggestion would be to switch that 470 with a 560Ti - Their about the same price. but the 560 performs better

second suggestion would be to switch that Noctua NH-D14 for a standard Frio. the NH-D14 might sound extremely quiet while running, but at the same time its just extremely OTT. you can tweak the fans on the Frio till their just about audible and that would be more then sufficient for cooling.

Not only that you save yourself about $20 ($10 if you go for the rebate on the NH-D14)

Ive had a Frio cooling my overvolted 2500k and you really cant get any better then that for aircooling.


----------



## Jmcwhor1 (Sep 11, 2011)

*title*

Thanks for the input. I have the 470 from my last upgrade on the board I just killed spurring this upgrade. I'm getting married at Christmas so I cant really fork out what I would like. The plan is to clock this one out til I can afford 800-1000 for a pair of super cards. However I agree with your comments! I assume OTT means over the top but I wanted the best cooling possible before going h20 as I just don't have time for the research and familiarity I would like before stepping into that arena. That's for my next machine. Stay tuned for pictures should be Tuesday - Thursday of this coming week. Do you think that side fan is worth installing? Do you have one in your machine? 

J


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2011)

If you want a basic entry level watercooling setup, for around the same price, Looking for a Corsair H60.

The H60 is pretty decent. but you might wana switch the fans for something with more static pressure - I run 2 scythe GT's on a similarly designed product (made by the same OEM but branded by different companies - go figure...) If you do choose to go with something like that, then i recommend a newer H80 - costs a little bit more though.

12hrs of prime95 with a overvolted and overclocked 2500k and it still doesnt go near 70'c.

If you want to save more money. Swap out that 2600k for a 2500k if all you really do is gaming, browsing and the odd media encoding. Hyper Transport makes almost no difference when it comes to gaming. 

Most of the folks here on TPU are more then happy with a 2500k. and they still clock quite well.

I always mount a fan on the side panel if i can fit one in. Unfortunately my current case is a little cramped so I cant mount one as it has clearance issues. 

but once my Define XL comes in. im gonna have the side panel as an exhaust fan to take the heat away from my 2 6970s


----------



## mATrIxLord (Sep 12, 2011)

subed to see pics of the build...


----------



## Jmcwhor1 (Sep 15, 2011)

*the arrival*

The goods have arrived. Stay tuned for build pics.


----------



## Jmcwhor1 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Stripped Down*


----------



## Jmcwhor1 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Power Supply Installed*


----------



## Jmcwhor1 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Video Card Cooler Replacement*


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice looking, and welcome


----------



## Jmcwhor1 (Sep 17, 2011)

*CPU Cooler Ridiculousness!*


----------



## Jmcwhor1 (Sep 17, 2011)

*...and in we go!*


----------



## Jmcwhor1 (Sep 17, 2011)

*My Setup*


----------



## Jmcwhor1 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Final Thoughts*

Built the machine over the course of 3 nights. I didn't get the DVD drive til night 2 and then the last 2 fans showed up on night 3 (you may notice in some pics there are 2 fans missing or you may not, I tried to hide that) 

Unfortunately I had to run cables through the front chamber. I had wanted to run everything in from behind but this case really is monstrous and the cables would not do for it. 

I am extremely satisfied with all of the parts, put it all together, held my breath, and pressed ON. Worked first try (did not forget to connect anything). 

I decided against replacing the upper fan as it blew some air pretty good and did not want to risk buying a fan that might interfere with my CPU heat sink. None would have but I feel this fan works nicely as is. I replaced all the other fans with cougars. I highly recommend if you have regular fans or if you need new ones to REPLACE ALL OF YOUR CASE FANS WITH COUGAR FANS. They really are amazingly quiet and push awesome air.

I am running stock ATM and I will know about the parts when I OC them soon, I like to get a feel for my machines before I blow up the parts. I like to know how the machine feels when I use it before I OC and then I feel like I can tell more of a difference when I OC them. Just my opinion. If you want some pics of stats from benchmarking I can provide them. 

ALSO IF YOU HAVE ANY REQUESTS FOR PICTURES I CAN TAKE MORE PICS OF ANYTHING YOU NEED (just don't ask me to remove my parts to get them)

so, overall installation was simple and easy. No major hitches, glitches, or bitches about it. I don't feel like going on and on because I want to play some GAMES! remember to get with me if you want to see more. GL to you all and thanks for making my maiden posting a pleasant one.


----------



## bbmarley (Sep 17, 2011)

why cables not behind case?


----------



## Jmcwhor1 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Cables behind case*

I mentioned that the cables were not long enough. The case is very large and I did not feel that it was necessary to even make the effort to get longer cables. They are not really in the way at all and I do not enjoy windowed cases so its not something I find terribly important. I just ran them up through the barrier inside of the case.


----------



## Kikkoman (Sep 26, 2011)

I just bought the cougars but i'm wondering how much cooler did your case get? 

And by any chance do you know the exact cfm coming out of it? Cause newegg is saying 119cfm is coming out of it maxed but other sites have said 70cfm. I'm very confused actually. I just bought them 3 hours ago and i'm just curious if I bought the correct fans for my build.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 26, 2011)

Jmcwhor1 said:


> I mentioned that the cables were not long enough. The case is very large and I did not feel that it was necessary to even make the effort to get longer cables. They are not really in the way at all and I do not enjoy windowed cases so its not something I find terribly important. I just ran them up through the barrier inside of the case.



You can buy some nice extensions. They are not that expensive and it does make the build look a lot cleaner. Nice build by the way.
 Computer Hardware, NZXT, Cables


----------



## Kikkoman (Sep 26, 2011)

I actually just decided to get the akasa vipers. I heard better performance but a little bit more sound but nothing too deadly


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 26, 2011)

Bit Fenix makes some nice extentions as well and they offer many different colors

red orange green white black etc etc, they can be found on frozen cpu

and they make everything

front panel io
front panel audio
24pin atx
8pin eps
8pin pcie
sata
fan extention cables 

you name it bit fenix makes it.

example
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...nsion_Cable_-_30cm_-_Red_BFA-MSC-MMRK-RP.html

review
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4266/bitfenix_alchemy_sleeved_cables_review/index.html


----------



## Jmcwhor1 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Response*

I just bought the cougars but i'm wondering how much cooler did your case get? 

I am not sure about how much cooler, I have never tried without these fans. I will say that I think you made the proper decision. They are only 25 per fan and they push a shitload of air and are extremely quiet. I have 5 vortex fans (4x140mm and 1x120mm) and its a nice low hum. If it was not sitting next to me on the desk I would say that it was as quiet as can be expected from a machine with this many fans. When you turn off your computer these fans just keep going and going and going. Very high quality, I am very happy with them. I suggest not returning them. I also bought one of the regular noctua case fans they have and after 2 days I replaced it with another cougar. Best fans I have ever seen. 

I just played through the new deus ex with everything on full graphics at 1920x1200 and my video card never ran over 57C. With the processor I never went over 55C. The 470 card I have used to run in the 80-90 range with the stock cooling in my last machine (It is the only part that I migrated over from my previous build). Everything ran perfectly.

Thanks for the input on the cables guys! I dont think I will be bothering with it until the next build though, but thanks anyways!


----------

